# Silent Night Subscriber Medley



## wahey73 (Dec 22, 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone. Together with Chris Houston from Implied Music we made a little subscriber collab inviting everyone to participate in our "Silent Night Medley". Really happy to announce that we managed to unite 24 musicians in these busy times from all over the world to take part in this. Enjoy and again, merry Christmas


----------



## bosone (Dec 23, 2021)

Why did i not take part in this!?!?!?!??


----------



## wahey73 (Dec 23, 2021)

bosone said:


> Why did i not take part in this!?!?!?!??


Don't worry, there will be others  Did two of them this year, probably the same next year (if I will still find the time)


----------



## bosone (Dec 24, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> Don't worry, there will be others  Did two of them this year, probably the same next year (if I will still find the time)


If you have a mailing list of collaborators, please add me!


----------



## wahey73 (Dec 25, 2021)

bosone said:


> If you have a mailing list of collaborators, please add me!


Sorry, don't have a mailing list (yet) but I will keep you in mind and contact you next time I do something similar. Probably by late spring/beginning of summer 😊


----------

